# Merlin mini



## igor (11/12/16)

As per title, anyone have stock of the Merlin mini?


----------



## Silver (11/12/16)

Got mins from Vape Cartel about 2 weeks ago. Not sure if they still have stock


----------



## daniel craig (11/12/16)

You can get it from the awesome guys over at Vape Cartel (@capetocuba @KieranD). It seems that they are out of stock at the moment, not sure when they'll be restocking it. 
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/merlin-mini-rta?variant=31465492675

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## igor (12/12/16)

Thx guys. Site shows sold out though


----------



## Blu_Marlin (12/12/16)

igor said:


> Thx guys. Site shows sold out though


Hi @igor . If you don't mind buying second hand, I've seen one for sale in the classifieds .


----------



## igor (12/12/16)

Thx, only problem is it's in CTN. Shipping to JHB will put me back at purchase price of new


----------

